# Jacquet of Mantua is not some joke or an ace of spade of his time i explain?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This classical composer is seen has lame but after i would lisen to Jacquet of Mantua on hyperion
of the mighty Brabant ensemble i was like woawwww this cd awesome trully, the choice of music work the motets, what agreat cd, perhaps one of the best cd , on the Brabant ensemble list.

You got to hear this cd it's fabuleous, than you will see Mantua has one of the great of his respective era the 16 century, have nice day whatt an incredible cd my friend this is hudge.Perhaps im the only one liking this guys aaround talk classical but hey taste or taste , and all i heard is pleasant polyphony

It was recorded in a chruch or something sometime you heard bird singning over a biit when volume is loud this embelished a music allready pretty.

Botton line is i like Jacquet de Mantua , i consider him a great composer even if for some he is a joke?

:tiphat:


----------

